# Domotizar mi casa en Construccion. Busco personas para compartir y desarrollar



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola, me llamo Gaspar

Tengo mi futura casa en Construccion y esta planteada para ser domotizada.

Estoy desarrollando todo el sistema.
Soy programador en VB NET y tengo conocimiento avanzados en electronica.

Me gustaria compartir, crear, probar, etc... todo el sistema, con otras personas con conocimientos en electronica y programacion de nivel medio/alta. Si no es asi iriamos muy lentos ya que tiene que estas listo lo basico para dentro de unos meses...

El proyecto lo estoy enfocando con una placa Arduino Mega 2560, primera fase, la cual controlara las funciones basicas de la casa (luces, pulsadores, etc...). Dicha placa, la conectare a un Pc, segunda fase, para controlar toda la casa por Software, que tambien estoy probando y realizando pruebas de fiabilidad.

Estoy en la primera fase: Pruebas con Arduino, diseño de placas para conseguir un maximo de 256 Entradas/Salidas Digital o Analogicas.

El desarrollo de este sistema, es muy barato, si lo comparamos con los sistemas cerrados del mercado...

El proyecto final seria, tener el control de toda la casa de la manera que uno quiera hasta llevar a conectarla a un Movil, para controlarla desde fuera, (lo mas facil para mi), o darle ordenes por voz para que realice tareas de encendido, ordener, estados, alarma, etc...

Bueno, si alguien quiere compartir, que es de lo que se trata, junto con ir probando lo que diseñemos, aqui estoy...

Estado del proyecto:
1 Fase 
- Diseño de una placa para ampliacion las Entradas/Salidas de Arduino Mega 2560. Placa casi terminada en fase de soldadura...
- Placas de Rele compradas pendiente de recibir, para el control de salida de las luces o sensores
- Desarrollando protocolo de comunicacion entre el Arduino y PC en VB NET 2010

Si alguien esta interesado, sea serio, tenga conocimiento medios y quiera compartir y participar en este proyecto...esta invitado...

Saludos...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 12, 2011)

> Estoy desarrollando todo el sistema.
> Soy programador en VB NET y tengo conocimiento avanzados en electronica.



Hola, pero si estas haciendo todo, entonces quien puede compartir eres tu. Yo por lo menos estoy gustoso de ver el progreso de tu proyecto.


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 15, 2011)

A#=Arduino MEGA 2560
I#=Integrado 74HC4067

Primera Fase. Solucionar ampliacion de Entradas con una Placa A#.

Hola, estoy probando con el I#, http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/74HC_HCT4067.pdf.

Pruebas como Entradas:
Si lo uso para controlar los estados de las Entradas que voy a controlar, funciona bien...
Con 4 digitales A# configuradas como salidas, para direccionar que Entrada Y0-Y15 I# quiero leer y 1  digital A# configurada como entrada, para leer el estado de Z I#, puedo controlar con 5 señales A#
16 Entradas...
Por tanto, si necesito mas entradas con cada I# mas, solo necesito una señal de entrada en el A#, es decir,
4 Digitales Salidas A#-> Comun para todos los I# conectadas a S0-S3
1 Digital Entrada A#-> Por cada I# conectada a Z

Salidas + Entrada A# = Total Entradas
4        +     1 = 16 Entradas 
4        +     2 = 32 Entradas
4        +     3 = 48 Entradas
4        +     4 = 64 Entradas
Etc...

Esta aqui las pruebas son positivas...Solo hay que pulir el codigo en la placa Arduino segun se quiera...

¿Alguna idea o mejora con respecto a este tema?
¿Algun integrado mejor que el 74HC4067 con buffer de entrada, es decir, que si le llega un pulso, quede en la entrada Y0-Y15 hasta que se lea? Estaria muy bien si existiese...

A#=Arduino MEGA 2560
I#=Integrado 74HC4067

Segunda Fase. Solucionar ampliacion de Salidas con una Placa A#.

Pruebas como Salidas:
El funcionamiento es el mismo que el de la Primera Fase.

Salidas + Entrada A# = Total Salidas
4 + 1 = 16 Salidas
4 + 2 = 32 Salidas
4 + 3 = 48 Salidas
4 + 4 = 64 Salidas
Etc...

El cambio que hay que hacer es configurar la señal Z I# que va al A# a cada integrado como Salida en el A#. Tendria el estado de Z en cada Y0-Y15 segun el direccionamiento de las señales S0-S3 en el I#.
Hasta aqui bien...

El problema que tengo es que las señales Y0-Y15 I# se cambian a baja, cada vez que direcciono son las señales S0-S3 y por tanto, si conecto reles a dichas señales, como por ejemplo encender y apagar una lampara, se me apagarian las luces cada vez que direccionase con S0-S3...
¿Como puedo solucionar esto? ¿Necesito alguna idea?

Conclusion por ahora:
- Necesito un integrado con memoria, que cambie de estado por cada pulso que le lleguen de las señales Y0-Y15
¿que integrado?
¿Alguna idea?
¿Algun integrado similar al I# con memoria en sus salidas 16 salidas?
El codigo para controlar esto con el A#, se complicaria un poco, no hay problema, pero ya no me esta gustando...

- Hacer hacer placa con los intedrados I# mas otros integrados para memoria salida, tiempo que llevo, mas tiempo, dinero, etc...lo podria solucionar con otra placa A# que me sale, unos 25€, y uso todas las señales como salidas, conectada a la placa A# principal teniendo unas 48 salidas x cada la placa A# de mas y con un codigo simple, para que pocas señales, A# principal, active 48 salidas cada placa A# extra. Me daria pena usar una placa A# extra para esto, pero creo que seria mas simple a la larga, menos tiempo, y creo que dinero, similar ya que tengo que hacer ninguna placa, con lo que conlleva...
¿Que opinan de esto?
¿Alguna idea?

Doy gracias por adelantado a todas las personas que ayuden y compartan informacion...

Si tienen alguna duda sobre los puntos anterior, no duden en exponerlo...podria enviar esquema...codigo futuro, etc....


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2011)

A ver, según mi punto de vista hay un par de cosas, primero la demoledora:

Te deberías de documentar sobre los sistemas existentes y no inventar la rueda por trillonésima vez
Consultar la legislación vigente que resumidamente dice que todos los inventos están prohibidos.
Si piensas incorporar seguridad y alarmas etc eso está mas prohibido aún y mas multado aún.
Después deberías de desechar cualquier opción centralizada y buscar algo distribuido si no quieres gastar un millón de metros de cable. (aunque este punto es superfluo si usas elementos comerciales ya que ya son distribuidos, menos algunas absurdas series que creo que ya no se comercializan)
Si estás pensando "en mi casa hago lo que quiero", pues vale pero la instalación hay que legalizarla para contratar con la eléctrica y como tengas un siniestro olvídate de cobrar nada porque los seguros están ávidos de encontrar cualquier escusa para no pagar nada.


Después la animadora:
Si pese a lo antes comentado quieres seguir inventando, adelante, es entretenido.
Yo insistiría de nuevo en pequeños módulos distribuidos, uno por habitación mas o menos que tenga lo mas o menos básico; un par de circuitos de iluminación, un control o dos de persianas, unos sensores como temperatura, luz y presencia.. 
Estos módulos pones uno en cada habitación y los unes por un bus de campo a una central o pc o lo que quieras. Si la central o el bus fallecen cada módulo hace lo "normal"; si se pulsa el interruptor se enciende la luz etc, y si el bus y la central funcionan pues hacen lo que te apetezca.
Con eso haces circuito impreso que quepa en una caja de derivación mas o menos "normal", y fabricas tantas como habitaciones tengas mas alguna de repuesto.
Piensa que 256 entradas queda muy bonito, pero son 256 regletas con 256 cables y hace falta un tubo como el brazo de gordo que físicamente no cabe empotrado en la pared, aparte de un costo inasumible en cable y en averías.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2011)

¿A que te refieres con sistema?
¿Una placa ya hecha o algo así?

No estoy muy puesto en módulos nunca los he usado, y últimamente no hago nada nuevo de electrónica.

Yo buscaría uno de estos caminos:
-RS485 o CAN (de este no estoy seguro) y un micro pequeño con unas E/S y un conversor para el PC
-Buscar placas/micros con conexión ethernet y poner un switch junto al PC, montando otra subred con un router etc, eso ya al gusto
Si no se va mucho en la pasta creo que preferiría la segunda.

Había una marca española que vendía unas placas con ARM muy pequeñas y a precios interesantes para la segunda opción. Trataré de hacer memoria.


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 16, 2011)

Segun aporter de ideas al proyecto, estoy replanteando el sistema.

Lo que si tengo claro que usare la placa Arduino MEGA 2560.

La idea general del proyecto sera, desarrollar pequeños modulos por habitancion usando como CPU placa Arduino. Cada habitacion o secciones, funcionaran independiente, sin necesidad de ninguna conexion a PC o Red. Controlara, pulsadores, luces, temperatura y algun sensor de presencia...esto como minimo.
Finalmente, dichos modulos los conectare a un modulo Principal, no lo tengo claro, para controlar todo y tener informacion en un PC...

Trabajando en ello...estaran informados...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2011)

La guasa está en cosas tan sencillas como encontrar regletas para CI del tamaño adecuado (yo nunca lo conseguí) y en hacer circuitos de entrada lo suficientemente inmunes a los ruidos, para ello, ya sabes TODO optoacoplado y con impedancias relativamente bajas. Todo lo que ahorres es pan para hoy y hambre para esta tarde, a mañana no llegas.


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 16, 2011)

Segun reflexion del fin de semana, el replanteamiento del proyecto es el siguiente:

1. En cada seccion, modulo o habitacion, instalare una caja donde dentro ira todo lo necesario para tener el control autonomo y OnLine con PC de lo que quiera controlar. Orden ya dada al contratista...

2. A dicha caja llegara 3 o 2 tubos, 1-corriente 220V y tierra, 2-corriente 5V y cable de red Utp apantallado, 3-Libre...

3. Abra otra cajita lo mas pequeña con Antena para TV y Tfno...Pendiente de estudio con Electricista...

4. 4 Habitacion, 2 Baños, Cocina, Salon Z1, Salon Z2, Exteriores Z1, Exteriores Z2, Garaje...minimo, 12 modulitos a 3 tubitos=36 tubitos a dos cuadros que hay...casi lo mismo que una casa hacerlo normal...

5. Cada modulo estara compuesto por una placa Arduino MEGA256 como CPU, placa de ampliacion de Red para Arduino W5100, placa de reles (8) optoacoplados para control de posibles salidas a una tension de 220V o menos (vamos sobrados), y el resto ya veremos ya que podemos controlar todo lo que queremos conectado a cada modulo...Coste menos de 70€...y tenemos control total...

6. Segun aportaciones y replanteo:
   *Positivo
   Ahorro de cables
   Ahorro en conmutadores, porque todo ira por pulsadores.
   En todos los puntos tenemos tomas de Red, un lujo...
   Tendremos el control total de todo, un lujo...
   Si no funciona el pc central, todo funciona con las minimas funciones (programado en CPU Arduino)
   Si se quema algo, se cambia uno por otro, porque todo sera igual...

   *Negativo
   Muchos...pero no tengo ilusion de escribirlo...
   Pido sugerencia...


Por este camino estamos andando...¿sera lo mas optimo?

Pruebas pendiente: Probar placa Arduino Ethernet W5100, que funcione bien y estable para conexion futura con PC. Placa pendiente de llegar 15 dias minimo...

Pruebas realizadas y estables:
 -Probada placa Arduino MEGA 2560. Facil de programar, no falla, estable y un monton de salidas/entradas...Muy contento con esta placa...la recomiendo...
 -Enciendo y apago luces, regulo intensidad de luces, controlo pulsadores. Cuando tenga el codigo ordenado y organizado lo publicare si alguien lo quiere...
 -Chip 74HC4067 probado. Lo usare si me hace falta controlar muchas entradas y agoto las del Arduino MEGA 2560, caso que creo que no sucedera...pero funciona muy bien, lo recomiendo...

Seguiremos informando...gracias a las aportaciones y mucho mas, a las negativas, que seran convertiran en constructivas...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2011)

El señor de los peros informa:
Las salidas PWM no sirven para AC, necesitarás control de fase, a no ser que lo hagas con un igbt o algo semejante...lo normal es usar triacs con control de fase
Los relés se gastan, yo no soy muy fan mas bien usaría triacs
La pega está en las entradas, ahí hay que currarselo un poco; optoacoplador etc.
Ni loco pasearía los 5V por toda la casa y alimentaría las placas con una fuente central, llegará cualquier cosa menos algo decente. Yo pondría una fuente por módulo.
Encima de la mesa funciona todo, cuando lo montas en su sitio empiezan los "ayesmadresmias"
No se si la placa lleva watchdog pero si no lo lleva ponle uno


Nota del señor de los peros:
Nunca he intentado una instalación domótica pero si que he diseñado e instalado cosas "de verdad" en entornos hostiles. Una vivienda no es muy hostil pero tampoco es un jardín de rosas.
Todo esto son consideraciones personales, no soy dios (que yo sepa), y me equivoco con frecuencia


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 16, 2011)

Al señor de los peros:

Te equivocas poco...
Tienes razon, segun mi opinion en todo lo que has escrito aqui...

Con respecto a los rele, se gastan...pero...el trabajo que van a tener es minimo y duraran un moton, seguro... mira esto esta direccion

http://www.ebay.es/itm/170667758574?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5387wt_874

y ni me lo pienso. Se rompen o gastan, se cambian...

Con respecto a las entradas estoy estudian la idea de usar la misma placa rele al reves, e incluso quitarle los rele y usar los optoacopladores solos...ya que hacer placas y etc... por este precio...creo que ni me lo planteo tampoco...

Con el tema de la fuente...lo voy hacer....¿que fuente pequeña puedo colocar?¿me recomiendas alguna?
y ya que pongo fuente por modulo, pues que sea una fuente de 5V y 12V por si a caso...

Con respecto a los regular las luces...te contesto en unos dias, ya que la prueba la hice hace tiempo con otro tipo de placa...

Alguna cosita pequeñita positiva al señor de los peros?....Gracias...


----------



## rojjo (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola:

Por que no compartes planos de tu casa o algún diagrama que nos dé la distribución, las dimensiones y las funcionalidades que quieres tener.
No he usado zigbee, sin embargo yo lo sugeriría.

saludos


----------



## tatatira (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola @universo estelar, como andas?
Te comento que yo para mi tesis de sistemas estoy en lo mismo que vos. Tengo conocimientos de VS y algo de electronica(incluso trabaje unos años como electrisista domiciliario/industrial)...pero una brecha muy grande para unir los dos.
Investigando y dando vueltas tambien llegue a las placas Arduino (inlcuso habia pensado en una beagle board), tambien a las NetDuino lo cual me simplificaba mucho la comunicacion desde una PC.
Como yo lo habia planteado no le daba importancia a la parte de potencia, ya que como es una tesis basta con una maqueta y un par de leds.
Mi idea era que cada pieza o ambiente de la edificacion tenga un placa arduino, y esta fuese independiente. O sea, tener sus propios sensores, switchs, etc...y que desde un server resiviese solo cambios generales de comportamiendo o parametrizacion. Porque esto? Para evitar depender de un equipo (server) que este el 100% del tiempo online (ya sea por corte de luz, algun mal funcionamiento o lo que fuese).
Algo que si me parecia importante mas del lado de potencia, era tener placa concentradora de todos los elementos de la pieza que se comunicase con el ardiono, y que esta sea capaz de detectar que el arduino no funciona a fin de que las luces, persinas, etc pudiesen ser controladas desde una llave estandar o dimmer.
La idea global seria: una arquitectura cliente-servidor, donde el cliente(cada placa arduino) sea autonomo.
Bueno, esa es mi idea escuetamente.

Por otra parte, por ahi te interesa es ModKit, un proyecto donde programas de modo grafico tu placa arduino...o sea ellos ya tiene la libreria que comunica su soft via seria/usb con arduino.
Otro proyecto interesante es ArduHome, tambien toman como base arduino (aunque tienen su propia placa optimizada para el proyecto partiendo de un arduino)...pero por parte del soft utilizan todo en base a Linux y sus correspondientes herramientas de desarrollo.

Yo actualmente para no estancarme y/o perder tiempo prefiero adquirir una NetDuino donde ya esta resuelta la comunicacion entre la placa y el soft hecho en VS...pero si vos ya tenes resuelta esa parte decime como queres que contribuya y podemos ayudarnos mutuamente.

Slds


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola y segun peticiones anterior de compañeros..

Aqui os presento el proyecto para su reflexion y posibles mejoras...
Simplemente recordar, que es un proyecto real y que todo esto se esta haciendo realidad...la casa esta en distribuicion de paredes y electricidad...

Ver el archivo adjunto 61604

Por ahora, estoy trabajando sobre este tipo de distruibucion, como ya he avanzado en notas anteriores...

Estos son los componentes que he comprado y estoy realizando pruebas:

- Placa Arduino MEGA2560. Probada OK:  http://www.ebay.es/itm/180729532731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

- Placa Ampliaciona Red W5100. Pendiente por llegar: http://www.ebay.es/itm/170691876597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
  Ojo la placa de Red ENC28J60 MEGA, la tengo tambien, la he probado y todavia no hay manera de hacerle un miserable ping...Creo que es muy reciente y no tanta documentacion como la anterior...Si alguien puede ayudar con algun codigo fiable de ejemplo, agradecido estare...

- Sistema de rele con optoacopladores. Probados OK: http://www.ebay.es/itm/170667758574?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
  Dicha placa se puede usar a la inversa como entrada e incluido quitarles los reles y usar solo los optoacopladores. Si alguien sabe de alguna placa similar en el mercado, con triacs y de un coste razonable, agradecido estare...

- Piedo ayuda para conseguir una fuente estabilidaza, de 5v minimo y 12v si la tuviese, de bajo consumo, pequeña y de precio razonable...agradecido estare...(Señor de los peros...ayudame...)

Segun reflexiones anterios, voy a optar por reles y por esa placa por su coste...Tenemos no solo de 8 reles sino de 2-4-8-12-16...Todo me ha llegado sin problema...

Con respecto al protocolo entre Arduino y un Pc, no me preocupa...Me defiendo muy bien por software. Podria desarrolar una Dll en VB NET para comunicarme con cada placa independiente por IP, ya que los datos seran muy poco. Simplemente lectura de estado de las E/S y poder controlar independientemente dichas E/S por comando...

Si por IP no fuese bien, cambiaria a 485 o cualquier otro sistema...

Saludos y gracias por vuestras reflexiones...mas las negativas, ayudan mucho a mejoras...

Seguimos trabajando...en tener fiabilidad en todo el sistema...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2011)

Busca una fuente "decente" que sea conmutada de unos 9V 2A o así como fuente general y en cada caja pones un puente (para no tener que mirar la polaridad), un 7805 y unos condensadores para que quiten algo de ruido.
Las fuentes que compraba hace años eran de traco power en rs y costaban unos 30€, aunque se pueden encontrar cosas mejores. (de precio se entiende)
485 es una posibilidad pero igual es mejor 422 o incluso 232 si tu casa no es muy grande y hacerlo en estrella, no soy nada fan de los buses; si cae cae todo de golpe.

El programa en modo local es algo así como:
"si entrada X salida X para todo X"
Mas o menos así de complejo


----------



## rojjo (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola:

Mi idea para domotizar una casa y en el entendido de que si voy a hacer algo lo haría bien desde un inicio, planteo lo siguiente:

Para el panel principal
-sistema independiente de pc pensando en ahorro de energía.
-sistema centralizado (todas las cargas controladas desde un panel)
-capacidad de comunicación a internet (para controlar y ver status online)
-capacidad de comunicación gprs(para activar/desactivar cargas por sms)
-capacidad de comunicación wifi (para control desde ipad u otro)
-capacidad de comunicación zigbee o PLC(power line controller) para control de cargas

además: control remoto zigbee o bluetooth

espero que les sea de utilidad.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> A ver, según mi punto de vista hay un par de cosas, primero la demoledora:
> 
> Te deberías de documentar sobre los sistemas existentes y no inventar la rueda por trillonésima vez
> Consultar la legislación vigente *que resumidamente dice que todos los inventos están prohibidos.*
> ...


 
que whatttt ?????????
que decis che ?? es en serio lo que pones 
uno en su casa hace LO QUE QUIERE.
quien te va a prohibir .

luego lo demas de modular las cosas no te lo discuto .



eluniversoestelar dijo:


> Segun aporter de ideas al proyecto, estoy replanteando el sistema.
> 
> Lo que si tengo claro que usare la placa Arduino MEGA 2560.
> 
> ...


 
me parece que :
1 -- no tenes mucha idea y queres vos diseñar tu casa, no te lo digo para tirarte abajo, pero deberias ir de a poco .
2 -- queres meter esa arduino como sea y donde sea, ya se vienen las fiestas, relajate y anda pensando en algo con el arduino para eso ..



.
.
.
.
.

scooter comenzo bien y por ahi deberia iniciar todo :
los modulos de control.



eluniversoestelar dijo:


> 2. A dicha caja llegara 3 o 2 tubos, 1-corriente 220V y tierra, 2-*corriente 5V y cable de red Utp apantallado*, 3-Libre...
> 
> ...


 
yo si hiciese los modulos que es el primer paso a todo el diseño dedicaria un tiempo a ver como hago todo .
EVITARIA tener que mandar 5v o lo que sea por la instalacion tambien el cable ese de red.
pero claro, todo depende de que comandos uno quiera ejecutar.

hay algo que como electricista aprendi:
si hacemos todo de 220 v jamas tendremos el problema de que accidentalmente un cable de 220v toque uno de 5v .

solo vos sabes si esos modulos solo reciben o tambien Tx .

ademas andas diciendo esto de el arduino que tenga salidas como un pulpo.
 ¿? no es viable usar un protocolo serial y ademas ese sistema que manda señales por la linea de CA ..... no lo recuerdo pero es bastante comun , se desacopla con un par de C o con un trafo y mandas señales a cierta frecuencia, hasta sonido se manda.

asi cada placa o modulo puede ser con fuente a C . que no ocupa nada y la info es serial y por cable de 220v  con esto reducis el cableado, el riesgo de contactos accidentales de control con 220v y las salidas necesarias para el famoso arduino .


y si algun modulo ademas de escuchar tiene que hablar, pues que con el micro mas pequeño sobra.

en fin..........para mi empieza todo en los modulos, y deberias tomartelo con mas calma, tenes unas ganas terribles de programar ese arduino, me parece que vos la tenes clara en programacion ......pero es un proyecto gande y es una tonteria el iniciarlo mal.

ademas, los modulos, quizas haya algo comercial en el mercado y como necesitas muchos, quizas veas (nada raro) que te cuesten menos comprarlos hechos en cantidad que hacerlos, ademas de que una buena firma te ofrezca una variedad que ni imaginas y ademas esteticamente bonitos..................en fin, yo averiguaria un poco de un pocote mas antes de arrancar.

mientras entretenete programando el arbolito de navidad .......


----------



## Scooter (Oct 19, 2011)

Falso, en mi casa no puedo asesinar o plantar droga. Tampoco puedo conectar elementos no homolagados a la red por personal no autorizado. (del dicho al hecho...)
Prohibido está, otra cosa será "¿Quien lo va a saber?"
Si, el tema de las alarmas es muy severo, solo personal y material autorizado por industria y por la policía y un largo etc.
Las leyes pueden no gustar pero son de obligado cumplimiento.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2011)

aca veo que estas en alicante.
aca en argentina eso es sorprendente.

no veo por que no me puedo armar una alarma yo y ponermela.
que me obliguen a comprar una determinada , me paece absurdo, pero es como dices, cada pais con sus leyes.

si hay paises donde hay leyes que ni te cuento .


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 19, 2011)

Off topic:

Hablando legalmente en cualquier pais se aplica una regla muy sencilla... "Si no esta prohibido esta permitido" osea que si la ley de ese pais ESPECIFICAMENTE prohibe colocar alarmas o crear inventos entonces nada se puede hacer... pero en lo personal se me hace muy dificil de creer...

Lo que si creo es que existan reglamentaciones sobre tipos de cables a usar, o tipos de alarmas o tipos de acciones que generaran, ya que si uno coloca una malla electrificada y el asaltante muere electrocutado en algunos paises se puede considerar como homicidio contra el dueño de la vivienda... 

Ya dije lo que queria decir... pueden moderarme...


----------



## biker2k3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Busca sobre el protocolo X10 y usa pics que son mas baratos, o modulos X10 comprados que seguramente sean mas baratos que las placas arduino


----------



## Scooter (Oct 20, 2011)

no está prohibido inventar, está prohibido usar elementos que no estén verificados por un organismo competente, osea que puedes inventar lo que quieras y no usarlo. El motivo son cuestiones de seguridad, aparte de evidentes "oscuros motivos comerciales".


----------



## ars (Oct 20, 2011)

Yo hace un tiempo tambine tengo la idea de domotizar la casa, queria empezar con la habitacion. Tnei en mente un sistema de comunicacion y leyendo en internet viq ue ya hay varios protocolos, de los que hay de mi parte los que son por la red electrica los descarto totalmente, mi idea era algo inalambrico. y de escho ya hay protocolos suspuestamente usados en este ambito.
Uno es el Zigbee, que en la publicidad lo venden como un sistema barato que no cuesta mas de Usd 3-4, peor la verdad que por los precios que veo esto esta muy lejos de la realidad.
Ando corto de tiempo no pude leer todo el tema(del foro), pero prometo luego leerlo y ampliar mi comentario en base a lo que lea en este topic.

estamos en contacto.


----------



## ZydRick (Oct 22, 2011)

Yo he estado pensando el último verano como hacerlo de forma que hasta un inútil como yo que no tengo ni la más remota idea de electrónica pero si algo de idea en programación puede hacer algo así. La cosa es que quería hacer un sistema medianamente inteligente, es decir, más bien la casa enter sería un robot. Y creo que lo mejor es la idea que tiene este hombre (yo tambien había llegado a la misma conclusión), un sistema modular por habitaciones con una caja central en cada habitación donde pueda remplazar aquello que se estropeé, de hecho esto ya existe en todas las casas, que no es más que una caja donde puedes ver todos los cables electricos de la habitación. Lo que si habia pensado es usar cable utp apantallado, incluso meterle una categoria 7 y una 5e apantallado, el 7 para video/audio (hilo musical e "hilo de video") y por el 5e para sensores y reles con arduino en cada habitación con su propia ip y haciendo funcionar el arduino con la electricidad del mismo cable de red (existe un módulo para arduino que hace esto). Y más de eso no tendría mucho misterio más que acoplar los sensores que quieras y unir reles y demás. Luego está casi todo programado.

Lo que me inquieta más es que quiero que mi casa sea un gran manos libres como el del coche y poder interactuar con la voz olvidandome de pantallas e historias (que viendo lo de Siri para el iphone 4s creo que todo es esperar un poco y ya estará hecho). E incluso había pensado en que el control sea una interfaz web disponible de modo local y dejar el ipad en el salón o cualquier otro dispositivo con el que cambiar el canal de la tele y olvidarme de mandos a distancia.

Tengo una wiki privada donde voy añadiendo todo lo que me parece interesante por que mi proyecto es de aquí a dos o tres años.

En cuanto al sistema de alarma y demás, creo que es lo que dicen por ahí arriba, no es que este estrictamente prohibido pero la instalación electrica debe estar homologada y la alarma quizás tambien pero supongo que solo sea para conectarla con la poli o algo de eso... Tú puedes grabar el interior de tú casa... Lo que supongo que no puedas es tirar cable electrico a dolor por que sí... De todas maneras haciendolo como te digo yo creo que no tendrás pegas en este tema, ya que no tienes que tirar una red de 5V extra, y sino pues un transformador a la red de 220 que no sería más que un cargador de iphone o similares con el usb que son 5V.

Un Saludo.

Sobre lo que hablaba de arduino, dejo aquí enlaces:
Módulo PoE que saca la corriente del cable ethernet: http://store.arduino.cc/eu/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_15&products_id=148

Arduino con el PoE incluido: http://store.arduino.cc/eu/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_12&products_id=142

Y por si necesitáis ampliar salidas/entradas un multiplexor: http://store.arduino.cc/eu/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_5&products_id=129

Hace tiempo vi que ya había algo sobre este tema de multiplexar las salidas/entradas de arduino.

Lo siento si no contesto en una semana o más, pero estoy realmente muy jodido de tiempo para leer el foro a diario, de todos modos este tema me interesa mucho.


Un Saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2011)

Muy bonito.
... y entonces llegó "la realidad" y lo estropeó todo. La frase: _"que no tengo ni la más remota idea de electrónica"_ invalida bastante todo lo que sigue.
Hay muy buenas ideas en lo que propones y seguramente muchas serán realizables pero en absoluto de forma sencilla ni barata ni en un periodo corto de tiempo.
¿Piensas poner un micrófono ambiental para dar órdenes? ¿Que piensas hacer con el ruido, eco, televisión, radio, vecino gritando etc? Si no haces nada tu casa va a ser de lo mas divertido.  ¿Vas a poner un iphone/ipad en cada habitación?. Supongo que esa tecnología llegará, pero no mañana ni será barata.
Si pones una línea de 5V por toda la casa lo vas a pasar MUY mal
Si usas el supermultiplexor de entradas lo vas a pasar PEOR
Efectivamente en cada habitación ya hay una caja de derivación en la que se centraliza todo (mas o menos) pero normalmente no cabe nada mas, y una placa con fuente de alimentación, regletas, optoacopladores, relés y arduino ocupa bastante (el arduino lo que menos ocupa)
La alarma y el uso de elementos eléctricos no autorizados por personal no autorizado de una empresa no autorizada SI ESTÁ ESTRICTAMENTE PROHIBIDO EN ESPAÑA. Cualquier modificación o mantenimiento de una instalación también está estrictamente prohibido. (Pero bueno, también está prohibido robar y mira...)
Puedes grabar el interior de tu casa pero no sirve absolutamente DE NADA, no servirá de prueba solo te servirá a ti para saber que cara tenía el que te robó y como saludaba a la cámara. Para que un sistema de videovigilancia sirva de algo tiene que estar dado de alta (cumplir todo el rollo de antes) y poner carteles de que está el sistema de videovigilancia.
Un sistema de control vía web es buena idea, así podrías controlarlo todo desde dentro o fuera de tu casa con el dispositivo que mas te guste, pero eso lleva a poner un PC o un ARM gordo al mando de todo el sistema. PC mucho consumo, ARM seguramente caro y un poco mas lioso, pero se puede montar un linux bastante "normal" y hacer todo eso y mas.


----------



## ZydRick (Oct 23, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay muy buenas ideas en lo que propones y seguramente muchas serán realizables pero en absoluto de forma sencilla ni barata ni en un periodo corto de tiempo.
> ¿Piensas poner un micrófono ambiental para dar órdenes? ¿Que piensas hacer con el ruido, eco, televisión, radio, vecino gritando etc? Si no haces nada tu casa va a ser de lo mas divertido.



Veo que no sabes que por ejemplo julius puedes configurarlo para que discrimine ruidos de palabras, hay un robot llamado qbo que entiende ordenes en sitios con ruidos de oficinas, por ejemplo. Ademas con htk puedes crear perfiles de ruio y demás gaitas. Por cierto tampoco digo que tenga la solución completa pero si que existen manos libres para ordenadores y algunos con reducción de ruidos, además puedes hacer que se apague todo o baje volumen al recibir una llamada. Veo que no sabes nada del tema, pero no me rio de ti. Te lo digo y explico por que en eso consiste un foro. Y a partir de este punto y con mi ultimo sarcasmo, querido moto, dejare de ser tan arrogante como tú y tus amiguitos.



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Vas a poner un iphone/ipad en cada habitación?. Supongo que esa tecnología llegará, pero no mañana ni será barata.



He dicho poder... Además incluyo en las palabras cualquier otro dispositivo, daba por entendido con acceso a la red.... en fin.



Scooter dijo:


> Si pones una línea de 5V por toda la casa lo vas a pasar MUY mal
> Si usas el supermultiplexor de entradas lo vas a pasar PEOR
> Efectivamente en cada habitación ya hay una caja de derivación en la que se centraliza todo (mas o menos) pero normalmente no cabe nada mas, y una placa con fuente de alimentación, regletas, optoacopladores, relés y arduino ocupa bastante (el arduino lo que menos ocupa)
> La alarma y el uso de elementos eléctricos no autorizados por personal no autorizado de una empresa no autorizada SI ESTÁ ESTRICTAMENTE PROHIBIDO EN ESPAÑA. Cualquier modificación o mantenimiento de una instalación también está estrictamente prohibido. (Pero bueno, también está prohibido robar y mira...)



No he dicho una linea de 5V en toda la casa sino completamente lo contrario.

En cuanto a la caja este chico, el que creo el tema de conversación, hablo de que esta construyendo la casa y es el mismo caso de mi proyecto. Logicamente si tu casa esta construida este método no es para nada válido.

En cuanto a la normativa, como he dicho ni idea. Pero no creo que tengas que repetirlo, lo leí en los anteriores mensajes como bien dije.



Scooter dijo:


> Un sistema de control vía web es buena idea, así podrías controlarlo todo desde dentro o fuera de tu casa con el dispositivo que mas te guste, pero eso lleva a poner un PC o un ARM gordo al mando de todo el sistema. PC mucho consumo, ARM seguramente caro y un poco mas lioso, pero se puede montar un linux bastante "normal" y hacer todo eso y mas.



Sí, mi idea es un mac mini o un linux con debian o el opendomo directamente. De todos modos no se aún como va el arduino ethernet.

Todo esto es factible y existen herramientas, lo único que en inglés. La unica cosa que habria que hacer unos cuantos scripts para que todo se cordine perfectamente e interactue en armonía, pero es completamente factible en inglés, ya que los modelos acústicos para el reconocimiento de voz en español son bastante malos. Por eso mi idea de una aplicacion ios que tire de un iphone con jailbreak de siri o algo así y usarlo como ordenador central no me parece descabellado. Con Objective C se puede hacer perfectamente y no consumiria casi nada. Para el año que viene ademas estaría en Español.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2011)

ZydRick dijo:


> Creo que podéis seguir leyendo libros de ciencia ficción de esos que tanto odio por que .


 
je .. sos como yo , tambien me da paja leer , prefiero la pelicula 





ZydRick dijo:


> Y de ahora en adelante seamos más educados por favor... Que da una imagen lamentable del foro.


si, son unos desubicados (ignoralos mejor ) , por eso yo entro mas en foros de ingles o de latin ..... pts...





ZydRick dijo:


> Veo que no sabes que por ejemplo julius puedes.............. .


 
edit: no se como se llevan con linux pero tengo un amigo que tiene un sistema antirrobo (no se si se podra adaptar para domotica) que es buenisimo:
comprende palabras, incluso la voz de el dueño .
es disuasivo
funciona sin energia electrica
y en caso de robo no solo detecta sino que tiene mecanismos para proteger a casa de el agresor (en un rato busco info y lo cuelgo ) .


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 24, 2011)

Resumiendo un poco lo dicho hasta ahora... 

Como ya dijeron existe el protocolo X10 que te permite enviar señales usando la corriente alterna estandar

Tambien puedes meter un segundo cableado que vaya paralelo a los cables electricos, y montar un protocolo de comunicacion estandar (TCP/IP, RS485 o CAN por ejemplo), conectarle un circuito y que se encargue de encender y apagar los dispositivos

Pero igual si en españa esta prohibido usar cosas no certificadas no creo que avances demasiado... (y mucho menos si dices que no tienes conocimientos de electronica, no es un proyecto facil)

En lo personal me gusta mas la segunda idea... meter un cable Cat5 que vaya junto a los de potencia y meter algun protocolo de comunicacion que le de ordenes a algun circuito....


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2011)

El sr de la arrogancia responde.
Es cierto que mi "estilo" debe de ser mas áspero que un estropajo porque mucha gente lo dice, tendré que medir mas mis palabras porque al final solo son opiniones y no hacer guerras o molestar en los foros.
Respecto a repetir lo de la normativa, tu dices textualmente_"no es que este estrictamente prohibido"_ pero es que si que lo está, y también dices:_"Tú puedes grabar el interior de tú casa"_, y es verdad, TU puedes TU ALARMA no puede, básicamente porque tu no puedes poner alarmas, las leyes serán una M pero son como son. Perdón por repetir de nuevo.

Mi caso par es prácticamente el contrario al tuyo, programo algo pero siempre me he definido a mi mismo como "aporreador de teclados", aunque he hecho cosas comerciales precisamente en sistemas embebidos y automatización. De lo que si que se algo, porque nunca se sabe bastante, es de "el mundo real", osea de sistemas que funcionan a 100 o mas km de donde uno está sentado y ahí es donde vienen los "ayesmadresmias", osea, de lo que funciona encima de la mesa a lo que funciona bien el solo hay bastante diferencia. Es cierto que una casa no es un entorno industrial pero no hace gracia abrir la caja de derivación subido a una escalera y resetear la habitación, si estás de vacaciones en Málaga hace menos gracia aún.
Si que se que hay robots que saltan a la comba, reconocen caras y se lavan los dientes lo que no tengo claro es que esas tecnologías estén disponibles y accesibles a precios y tamaños razonables, seguramente será el futuro, pero por ejemplo en PDAs (un ipohone viene a ser uno) se está hablando de órdenes vocales hace una década y parece ahora es cuando empieza a funcionar mas o menos.
Lo que si que me ha gustado, quizás no lo mostré bastante, es el interface web, eso abre todas las puertas ya que te olvidas de que cliente tengas (dentro de unos márgenes) y ahí si, puede que el cliente se maneje con la voz o haciendo caras delante de la webcam, eso al servidor web le da igual.
Así que el diagrama en el que vamos coincidiendo es: Un arduino o similar por habitación con conexión red. Luego un servidor (PC o similar) en función del dinero/tiempo/espacio de que cada uno disponga. El enlace de las "consolas" podría ser por la misma wifi de la casa que se supone que ya está puesta.
A lo que sigo temiendo es a la fiabilidad, perdón por ser tan tan pesado.


----------



## ZydRick (Oct 24, 2011)

Scooter te comprendo por qque yo a veces me gasto la misma arrogancia.

Pero vamos a las cosas que interesan... El sistema de reconocimiento de voz en ingles a pesar de no ser perfecto es suficiente fiable para integrarlo, eso sí repito, en inglés.

Por supuesto que tener un ordenador funcionando 24 horas es algo caro, pero puedes poner algo un poco potente y meter tú imagen de sistema operativo y no tener más ordenador que ese... Bueno esto es untema ya muy avanzado para lo que nos ocupa aquí.

En cuanto a los robots, qbo pretende romper esa barrera además de que la barrera de reinventar la rueda con cada robot (la domótica podría llegar a ser parte de un sistema robotizado aunque no se hasta que punto entra en ese concepto o no) gracias a ros. Se poco más de lo que digo, pero cuando thecorpora libere el os de qbo ya traerá reconocimiento facial con opencv que reconoce rostros de una manera muy efectiva...

Un jarvis como el de ironman en el sentido de la inteligencia es inviable aún, pero se pueden sentar las bases para que lo sea en un futuro con unos conocimientos avanzados de informática. Ya existe tecnología para hacerlo, quien diga que no, no conoce la tecnologia de reconocimiento de voz de nuance, proyectos como opendomino, arduino y demás.

Es más los ordenadores de hoy en dia al ponerlos en hibernación apenas consumen recursos, por lo que se puede hacer un sistema alimentado con arduinos independiente y que cuando entres en casa eche a funcionar el ordenador central en el cual puedes meter tu mediacenter o usarlo como ordenador personal directamente (si vives solo o no te importa compartirlo).

Sinceramente creo que no he dicho nada descabellado, incluso existen modulos para que un arduino funcione con comandos de voz y funciona bastante bien, anda por sparkfun. Aunque es mas interesante la interfaz web como dices y hacerla completita para controlar la tele y tal. Sería un alivio guardar con la garantia los 5 mandos de la televisión, canal digital y demás historias... Y es facil de hacer con un diodo ir situado cerca de la tele y un arduino a la red.

E insisto no me parece sostenible una red de 5V en un mundo que nos dan un transformador con cada telefono que compramos y hay una media de 3 por cabeza... Un modulo zigbee es tambien bastante barato y bueno, nadie pretende domotizar una casa entera con 200$ o €. Ni hacerlo todo para antes de mañana a las 8, es algo lento y costoso.

Un saludo!!

Lo que no se es como hacer bien un hilo musical, y lo del manos libres en la casa... Bueno, en el coche tambien tengo que apagar la radio para usarlo... Pero que vamos que


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2011)

Aparte de usar un ordenador cabe la posibilidad de usar un nas reprogramado o semejante. Placas ARM con potencia (de cálculo) suficiente para lo que estamos hablando hay que consumen una potencia (eléctrica) de 20W o menos.


aaaghh! por fín encontré la güeb que buscaba... (malditos marcadores)
http://www.igep-platform.com/

Creo que un sistema de este tipo, no necesariamente ese, podría valer de servidor sin demasiados ajustes.


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola a todos...

Gracias x vuestros comentarios y sugerencia...

A nivel informativo, el jueves tengo reunion con el Electricista, ya le informare de lo que logro...

Con respecto al proyecto, ya tengo funcionando la placa Arduino MEGA 2560 con el programita de prueba...Ver el archivo adjunto 61931

Este simple programita, logro encender y apagar las luces con un pulso...
Añadiendo registros a la array ES[ES_Array][5], el programa controla X entradas y enciende Y salidas...Si las salidas estan conectadas a las salidas PWM, pulsado los pulsadores un tiempo, se regula la intensidad...Funciona perfectamente y muy estable...Lleva todo el fin de semana y perfecto...eso si, en mi mesa...jajaja...

Todavia estoy esperando a la placa Ethernet para realizar pruebas y desarrolar un pequeño protocolo de comunicacion con PC...no me preocupa mucho...

Con respecto a problemas, lo que comentaba en notas anteriores Scooter, tengo que convertir las señales PWM del Arduino a 0-10v DC para conectarla a un DINUY RE EL2 001, ya que dispongo de uno para controlar luces halogenas o motores...y es que 

http://www.dinuy.com/pages/es/productos/reguladores-de-luz/modulares/re-el2-001.php

¿Alguien me puede facilitar informacion?

Con respecto de que porque continuo...porque creo que lo puedo lograr, funcionara seguro, tendre el control de lo que quiera, sera fiable, y me costara muy poco...

Si alguien dispone, sabe y ha hecho algo parecido con otro sistema a un coste razonable, agradezco sugerencias...

Si no te arriesgas en tus ideas y proyecto, no se consigue nada en esta vida...Gracias por los consejos a todos...

Seguimos trabajando y mejorando sistema...

Este es el programita:
Ver el archivo adjunto ProgramaPrueba1.Txt

En el mensaje anterior borre el fichero...

Saludos y esperando sugerencia....

Se me olvidado recomendar...

- Con respecto al reconocimiento de Voz, he realizado pruebas con Windows 7 y Visual NET 2010 y funciona perfectamente...se puede controlar cualquier palabra o frase almacenada en una base de datos y hacer lo que se quiera...es muy fiable...

- Con respecto a que el ordenador conteste a lo que se le pregunta, aconsejo usar las librerias Loquendo ya que reproduce de forma muy buena el texto que se almacene...

Esto no es importante ahora...pero quien este interesado, aconsejo estos caminos...

- Con respecto a conexion con otros dispositivos Ipad, Windows Phone, Iphone...a nuestro futuro sistema, y tenemos claro que ya que tendremos un Pc para controlar cosas, aconsejo un servidor Web, pero no voy a ir por aqui...cuando llegue el momento usare Escritorio Remoto ya que programar en Web es mas lento y no tengo tantas ventajas que un Exe. Usando Escritorio Remoto puedo conectarme a dicho Pc Central con cualquier dispositivo y ver el Escritorio que quieras ver, asi como todo lo que quiera controlar...y les aseguro que va muy rapido y estable...

- Con respecto a audio o microfonos en la casa, existe tarjeta de sonido con X entradas y Z salidas, y como tenemos un PC Central, lo aprovecharemos para controlar por Voz en zonas y colocar musiquitas en distintas habitacion...Todo lo hara el PC, y les aseguro que no hace falta un gran PC...

Este sera el camino en un futuro...

Ahora toca lo importante, tener el control por zona de luces, pulsadores, sensores, temperatura y poco mas...de forma autonoma, que funcione sin PC...despues llegara el control por PC de todo...


----------



## tatatira (Oct 25, 2011)

Me da problemas al descargar los adjuntos, me dice que no es un enlace valido.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 25, 2011)

En principio se supone que el pwm se pasa a analógico con un par de resistencias y un condensador. Para subir la tensión se usa un operacional.....
Casi que mejor que te curres un control de fase directamente; un triac, dos resistencias y un optotriac + un detector de paso por cero, pero con uno vale para n salidas. Peeero la pega de los dimmers; solo valen para incandescente, halógena con transformador y motores unversales. Osea para casi nada que se use "moderno"


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 25, 2011)

Scooter: ¿Que acondejas entonces para el control de luces principalmente...?


----------



## tatatira (Oct 25, 2011)

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con Scooter en cuanto a lo "moderno"...aunque ud's estan en españa y yo en argentina. Si que los mas comun hoy por hoy es poner lamparas de bajo consumo, pero en muchas de las casa donde realice la elctricidad muchos de los artefactos luminarios eran con dicroicas 220v o bipines de 220v...alli se puede aplicar tranquilamente el dimmer. Donde no se podria, y tampoco seria util, es en faroles exteriores donde no sirve de nada la atenuacion de luminosidad. Y haciendo memoria...es en las lamparas de vajo consumo donde veo esa limitacion, en el resto se puede utilizar tranquilamente.


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 25, 2011)

visita el siguiente enlace, por si deseas iluminar tu house

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/super-dimmer-dimerizar-hasta-16-lampara-solo-pic-64628/

y para iluminacion decoratica este enlace es el ideal:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-mezclador-luz-rgb-65055/


----------



## maezca (Oct 25, 2011)

muy buen proyecto! ojala lo puedas llegar a algo.. obviamente si lo terminas, hace un asado para los del foro 

suerte


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2011)

Pues aparte de llorar no conozco mas solución:
Un dimmer funcionará solo en lámparas incandescentes normales y en halogenas en las que no se use un balastro "inteligente". no irá con florescente, bajo consumo, downligths, leds etc.4
Si después del triac lo que hay es una fuente "listilla", si le llega la mitad de tensión seguirá sacando la que le toque porque está diseñada para eso precisamente.

Yo haría lo del superdimmer (o semejante) ya que es poco hardware, a sabiendas de que no siempre se va a poder utilizar, un dimmer siempre se puede usar como todo-nada y es prácticamente el mismo hardware que un todo-nada, osea que en caso de no usarse solo pierdes horas de programación que "son gratis"


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2011)

en la vida no se puede pretender "ahorrar " al maximo.
se gana en una y se pierede en otras.

le spuede costar un PIC de 8 patas casi lo mismo que uno de 20  y por eso pretender usar un solo pic para hacer muchos canales dimerrizables PERO ........
es loq ue es , y si van a hacer una caja o central para controlar luces tipo disck jokey va muy bien.
pero si es para las luces de la casa de uno el usar un solo chip obliga a CENTRALIZAR y enloquece la instalacion, el cableado y luego el mantenimiento .

es ..........la tipica:
que prefiere uno :
la casa de "el loco ese" que tenia todo domotico, controlado desde una central o desde cualquier lado , que prendia y apagaba desde el celular y no se que .......pero el dia que se fue y le dejo el depto o la casa a los padres  se querian morir, cuando de golpe dejo de funcionar la mitad de las cosas y a cada electricista que llamaban salia corriendo como si hubiesen veisto la casa embrijada.

o una cosa mas "estandard" menos ambiciosa, pero con modulos facilmente intercambiables por similares o otros y una instalacion clara y entendible por cualquiera. 



 ?? esa es la cuestion.


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Oct 28, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Como habia informado anteriormente, el jueves tuve reunion con el electricista. No hay problema...
Ya se los diametros de tubo y cable que hay que usar, como va todo, etc...

Me informo, que el habia montado varias instalacion con domotica, X10, y que ha sido un desastre. Problemas por todos lado...incluso, que queria apreder con profundidad a programar, para hacerse sus cancamitos...Jajajaajaaa

Y me dicen que haga algo con X10...Ni loco...

Estoy mas seguro de lo que voy hacer Yo, de lo que hay en el mercado. Hombre, supongo que si compras mas calidad, mas caro sera, y mejor funcionara...

Pero bueno, todo sigue para delante...y de frente...

Situacion:
- Control por zona-habitacion automata funcionando ya mas de una semana sin novedad, estable y perfecto. Apagandolo y encendiendolo, reseteandolo, cortandole la corriente a lo bestia, con varios moviles al lado, con muy poca tension alimentandolo...y no falla...
- Estoy estudiando la caja que montare la proxima semana por zona-habitacion. Por ahora una grandita detras de las puertas...El espacio nunca sobrara seguro...

Ya enviare un foto de como va a quedar todo dentro de las cajitas...estoy en ello, estudiando precios, distribucion, etc...

- A cada caja llegara por ahora lo siguiente...
  Entradas a caja:
  *Tubo de 25: 220v para alumbrado
  *Tubo de 25: 220v para enchufes
  *Tubo de 25: Comunicaciones, cable FTP categoria 5
  *Tubo de 25: Corriente alimentacion electronica (220v)

  Salidas de caja:
  *Tubo de 20: Pulsadores
  *Tubo de 20: Alumbrado
  *Tubo de 25: 220v Enchufes
  *Tubo de 20: Sensores externos...
  *Tubo de 25: A otros registros si los hay

¿Alguna idea/mejora/opniones?

Un nota importante:
Gracias a las personas que me estan ayudando con consejos, ideas, negatividad sobre las cosas del proyecto, documentos, etc...
Esto va para delante y de frente...
Si alguien tiene algo ya probado, marcas de componente, testeado y desarrollado que funcione y que pueda incorporar en un futuro o para tener planificacion...Agradecido estare...

Seguire informando...Gracias a todos y a este foro...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2011)

Poca cosa mas, ánimo con el proyecto.
Ya nos contarás...


Por cierto, que ya has superado el principal obstáculo; si al electricista le parece bien, cojonudo, el responsable es él que es el que firma la instalación. 
No te lo quise contar para no ser agorero, a un amigo en una situación como la tuya el electricista le dijo que no ponía un clavo sin marcado CE y en alarmas ya ni nombrar, que él hacia la instalación "bien" y luego ya si el dueño quería que la desmontase. Has tenido suerte.


Mantenos informados, please.


----------



## tatatira (Oct 31, 2011)

eluniversoestelar dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Como habia informado anteriormente, el jueves tuve reunion con el electricista. No hay problema...
> Ya se los diametros de tubo y cable que hay que usar, como va todo, etc...
> ...



Con la experiencia que tengo te combiene que el UTP (ftp es protocolo de transeferencia de archivos ), coaxil de cable, telefono, portero, etc tenga su propio circuito de cajas y caños por la casa. Unicamente que se mezcle con electricidad donde tenga que conectarse la bobina del portero, enchufar el router, ampli para la TV o casi asi.
En cuanto a la distribucion de las cajas y el cañado depende mucho de cada diseño de la casa. En mi caso particular casas muy gandes con gran demanda electrica practicamente armaba un caño de cloaca con varios caños corrugados dentro y los colocaba casi en todo el perimetro. Ojo, no iban 3 cables por las 3 fases, dentro contenia varios vivos de cada fase; una vez finalizada la obra se iban combinando los vivos para que el consumo quede equilibrado entre las fases. Incluso se dividia en el tablero con una llave para tomas y otra para luminarias para cada cuarto.
Este caño pasaba por tableros de paso en cada pieza, comedor o lo que fuese y se realizaba la distribucion para dicho cuarto. En tu caso, ademas de la ditribucion electrica, tenes el cableado de "comando". Yo te recomendaria tener otro tablerito embutido para el arduino y su propio caneado hasta los sensores y artefactos que comande.


----------



## ZydRick (Nov 30, 2011)

Controla por voz una habitación.

http://www.redmondpie.com/this-new-siri-proxy-plugin-can-control-an-entire-room-video/

Para el año que viene lo podremos hacer nosotros en castellano. Y tarde o temprano se podrá hacer de legal por que tienen que liberar alguna API para Siri. Así que creo que no, no dije ninguna locura en su día... Y ya se podía hacer en castellano con cmusphinx.

Un saludo!

Añado para los interesados el repositorio:
https://github.com/plamoni/SiriProxy


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 3, 2011)

Esta muy bueno pero todavia le falta mucho.. porque la verdad prefiero apretar un boton a tener que sacar el celular abrir la aplicacion aprestar un boton hablarle y esperar que haga lo que digo


----------



## Scooter (Dic 3, 2011)

Eso mismo pienso yo, se le ve un gran potencial pero lo veo verde. Otra pregunta; ¿funciona en modo local o es como el reconocimiento de voz de android que usa un servidor?, pienso que es imprescindible que funcione en modo local.


----------



## Fluzo (Dic 8, 2011)

Hola. Interesante proyecto.
Lo que veo mas complicado es la comunicacion entre dispositivos.
Hacerlo por Ethernet, en modo estrella, tiene el inconveniente de tener que hacer una instalacion de cableado de red muy extensa. Supongo que has de pasar un cable a cada placa Arduino ademas de los que necesites para voz y datos. Eso tambien supone tener que instalar un armario rack o similar para albergar un switch.
Por supuesto optaria por la canalizacion en tubos independientes para los cables de red.
Por si te sirve de ayuda, Soy instalador electricista y tengo experiencia en instalaciones de cableado estructurado.

Yo habia pensado en un sistema similar, pero utilizando como modulo "Controlador de habitacion" una PCB ad-hoc con un PIC 16F873 u 876 con la fuente de alimentacion incorporada (a 230V) y los reles de salida tambien soldados a la misma. Al fin y al cabo, para una habitacion o estancia normal no te hacen falta mas de 3 ó 4 salidas.
 A los pulsadores puedes llevar directamente la tension del PIC, puesto que por el tubo que va hasta el pulsador no ha de pasar gran cosa mas. En todo caso el aislamiento de los conductores será el mismo para todos. Si no, pueden incluir una pequeña fuente y optoacoplar las entradas.

La comunicacion está claro que la haría en bus rs485, y probablemente protocolo Modbus.
Modbus es un protocolo de comunicaciones industriales muy robusto y super testado. Valla, que si funciona en ambiente industrial tambien funcionara en domotica.
Hay librerias para implementar Modbus en un PIC.

De todas maneras, estudiaré la posibilidad de arduino, porque aunque sea mas complejo de instalar, por tener que unir varias placas para las diferentes funciones, el precio total no pàrece malo, y ¡ya viene montado!
La progarmacion de las placas Arduino ¿que tal?.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2011)

Programación en arduino; facilísimo y ya te dan todo el entorno personalizado, ejemplos etc.


----------



## ZydRick (Dic 8, 2011)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Esta muy bueno pero todavia le falta mucho.. porque la verdad prefiero apretar un boton a tener que sacar el celular abrir la aplicacion aprestar un boton hablarle y esperar que haga lo que digo



Se puede hacer un manos libres con el ordenador. Y se podría hacer una aplicación que responda ante una palabra previamente programada...



Scooter dijo:


> Eso mismo pienso yo, se le ve un gran potencial pero lo veo verde. Otra pregunta; ¿funciona en modo local o es como el reconocimiento de voz de android que usa un servidor?, pienso que es imprescindible que funcione en modo local.



Sí se conecta al servidor pero el consumo es muy bajo, es para analizar la respuesta que ha de dar por el motor de IA. De todas maneras, sí que es una putada por que para hacer algo así se necesita algo a nivel local. Aunque esto añade la posibilidad de usar el iPhone como central y no un ordenador.

Hay que reconocer que al menos la posibilidad es bastante interesante....




Fluzo dijo:


> Hola. Interesante proyecto.
> Lo que veo mas complicado es la comunicacion entre dispositivos.
> Hacerlo por Ethernet, en modo estrella, tiene el inconveniente de tener que hacer una instalacion de cableado de red muy extensa. Supongo que has de pasar un cable a cada placa Arduino ademas de los que necesites para voz y datos. Eso tambien supone tener que instalar un armario rack o similar para albergar un switch.
> Por supuesto optaria por la canalizacion en tubos independientes para los cables de red.
> ...



La programación de Arduino es bastante sencilla, si sabes C es facilísimo. Y sí no tienes dinero para un switch (los hay muy baratos en ebay) siempre te quedará el wifi con algún modulo de zigbee.

La ventaja de tirar los cables es que no tendrias que tirar también cables de corriente... Puedes sacarla del mismo utp que llega al arduino...

Un Saludo a todos!


----------



## josb86 (Dic 13, 2011)

como estan muy interesante el tema, algo con respecto a la comunicación de los dispositivos alguien a trabajado con PLC (Power line communication)?  encontré esto:

http://www.linksprite.com/pub/PLC_UART_RS232_485.pdf

tambien he leido sobre un integrado el lm1893 no se tan facil de conseguir sera

http://freecircuitdiagram.com/2010/09/29/lm1893-powerline-modem/


----------



## poseidoaqp (Dic 13, 2011)

Bueno io acabo de presentar un proyecto simple con arduino que tiene sensores de temperatura, humedad y ilumiacion para, hice las ordenes por medio de un infrarrojo y salida de 7 reles con el uln2003
y me funciono bien
pero lastimosamente como recien soy nuevo en visual no puede terminar mi programa haber pues si alguien me ayuda con ese tema 
no pude sincronizar el visual con el arduino todo me salia en desorden si alguien tiene un poco de informacion sobre el tema me seria de mucha ayuda para terminarlo



Leendo un poco comentarios anteriores vi que alguien comento los sistemas x-10, yo creo que este sistema se puede hacer con el arduino para no tener que estar controladon tantos reles ia que el arduino contiene varias salidas pwm, de las cuales solo necisitaria 1 para controlar todo
Bueno es una idea que tengo en mente para presentar como una tesis, hacer un control IR y un solo lugar de recepcion y controlar toda la casa mediante x-10


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 13, 2011)

poseidoaqp dijo:


> Bueno io acabo de presentar un proyecto simple con arduino que tiene sensores de temperatura, humedad y ilumiacion para, hice las ordenes por medio de un infrarrojo y salida de 7 reles con el uln2003
> y me funciono bien
> pero lastimosamente como recien soy nuevo en visual no puede terminar mi programa haber pues si alguien me ayuda con ese tema
> no pude sincronizar el visual con el arduino todo me salia en desorden si alguien tiene un poco de informacion sobre el tema me seria de mucha ayuda para terminarlo
> ...





Sabes que yo hice u ncircuito para prender la luz con control remoto y queria hacer algo similar a lo tuyo, poner otras placas en la casa y que se comuniquen por x-10.
 Aca hay info de x-10 http://www.infrarrojos.net/proyectos12c508/PICx10.html


Por otro lado la verdad no le encuentro mucho la gracia a Arduino y porque es tan famoso. Queres hacer parpadear un led o cualquier boludes y te tenes que gastar $200 :S lo mismo que podes hacer con un pic de $10.


----------



## poseidoaqp (Dic 14, 2011)

Bueno si quieres mas informacion de transisores X-10 exisite un articulo desarrollado por microchip AN236 solo coloca eso en google te lleva directo al link, que esta basado en un transmisor y recpetor X-10 con el pic16f877 recien estoy haciendo pruebas con su fuente sin transformador despues de volar unos cuantos condensadores 
Con respecto al arduino no cuesta mas de 15 dolares , lo compre en ebay con envio incluido asi que no es muy caro y eso que me ahorra estar haciendo una interfaz rs232 para comuncion


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Gracias por sus aportaciones e ideas.

La situacion real de este proyecto es la siguientes:

-Distribucion de cuadros, tubos y cajas por la casa. Terminado.
-Control de pulsadores con placa Arduino Mega 2560 de forma autonoma. Terminado
-Control de pulsadores para control de intensidad por PWR para iluminacion por Led a 12v. Terminado

-Pruebas con placas Ethernet entre Arduino y PC no doy es visto bueno. No lo veo estable pierdo datos. Descartado
  OJO, un Arduino MEGA 2560 con placa Ethernet Shield, no funciona la placa Ethernet, si no pulsa por primera vez Reset y aparte se bloquea si le mando mucha informacion seguida...Por eso la he descartado
 OJO, un Arduino MEGA 2560 con placa Ethernet Shield Mega, las pruebas que he realizado y tiempo empleado no han sigo positivas. Codigo que existe de dicha placa lo veo dificil de mantener. No me ha ido bien...La he descartado

-Las comunicaciones seran por RS232->RS485. En fase de prueba
-Pruebas con tiras de 12V 5m, fuentes 30A, amplificador de potencia de 4A por canal y placa Arduino. Terminado y probadas


He comprado, probado y al final, he dado el visto bueno a los siguiente componentes:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/280584969992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.es/itm/130593603074?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.es/itm/130553393729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Cambios al proyecto inicial:
-Toda la iluminacion de la casa, he decidido usar Led. Tiras de Led para luz ambiente y focos de 7w para dar mas luz. Lo hago porque voy a colocar falsos techos y tengo esta opcion. Usare varias fuentes de 12v para dar tension a los Led y todo controlado por PWR para control de intensidad. Ya lo he probado con cable 2.5mm, 100m y una intensidad de 20A (10 tiras de led) y funciona perfectamente. Tengo una caida leve que lo soluciono aumentando un poquito la tension de la fuente. No es relevante para los led.
-Las comunicaciones lo mas seguro las hare por RS485...Estoy en fase de pruebas...Ya informare

Seguire informando...y gracias por sus ideas y aportacion...


----------



## eluniversoestelar (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Adjuntos fotos y videos de la primera parte del proyecto.

Ya he hecho realizado lo planteado hace un año.

Lo conseguido:
- Encender, Apagar y Controlar la Intensidad que se desea de las luces de led con un pulsador.
- Dar estabilidad al programa y control de luces del Arduino.
- He realizado muchas pruebas durante muchos meses, insertado ruido externo (taladros, radiales, soldador de hierro, etc...) y el sistema no falla.
- Tengo una planta, de la casa, formada por una cocina, salon, baño, y dos habitaciones funcionando perfectamente con luces led.

Doy por terminado la primera fase, para mi, la mas importante de todo el proyecto.

Proximamente, implantare un protocolo de comunicacion entre Arduino<>Pc para poder controlar todas las luces ya funcionando, sistema de persiana, etc...con Pc central para conseguir lo que se desea. Saber que luces estan encendidas y apagar todas a la vez, que me informe al movil de ciertos eventos, etc...etc.. etc...No me corre prisa.

Si alguien puede aportar o alguien necesita algo...aqui estamos.

Este a sido la primera fase de un proyecto Real, en una Casa de nueva construccion y funcionando.

Saludos y gracias a este foro.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 9, 2012)

Yo también estuve jugando un poco con la domotica, 



Cualquier duda consulten, el transceptor de infrarrojos usb es realmente útil


----------



## tatatira (Dic 10, 2012)

eluniversoestelar dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Adjuntos fotos y videos de la primera parte del proyecto.
> 
> ...



Muy bien logrado por lo que se ve en las fotos.
Pero lo que veo es que metes el arduino en el tablero general...lo optimo no seria 1 o n arduinios (o controladores llamandolos de manera general) por cada habitacion? de esta manera evitas largos tramos en el circuito con comando, y centralizas con una placa ethernet todos los arduinos hasta el tablero con un pequeño servidor utilizando las nueva motherboards micro-atx, asus ee de escritorio o bien una beagle board con linux. Y con esto ya solucionas algun accionar en conjunto de todos los arduinos desde 1 solo lugar e incluso este pequiño server puede tener un webservice, pagina web o aplicaion local para controlar todo desde un smartphone.

Ya me habia olvidado de las Krone...o son otras? Muy utiles para documentar, organizar y realizar reparacion y cambios en el futuro.

Yo la verdad aun estoy en diseño (para no decir en 0)...solo tengo un arduino uno y un netDuino...protoboard y leds.


----------

